
The Rise and Fall of the Palo Alto Consensus - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/10/opinion/internet-democracy.html
======
cat199
the entire premise that companies should be large enough to influence the
discourse is what the problem is, not the regulatory framework within which
they do this..

bellheads vs netheads 10.0

------
umeshunni
Just your dose of daily tech-bashing clickbait from NYTimes.

------
jacknews
Lost me with the subtitle, sorry.

~~~
JadeNB
I guess you mean:

> A one-size-fits-all internet was supposed to liberate the world. We
> underestimated the demand for information about how white nationalism is
> good and vaccines are bad.

What about it lost you?

~~~
jacknews
It's obvious inflammatory hot-button click-bait, and one-sided, targeting the
obvious and easy marks, but ignoring other equally culpable elements.

I'm rather liberal and have no time for anti-vaxers, racists, homophobes, and
other harassers.

But if the alt-right has ruined the 'open internet', the PC left, the more
extreme elements of 'metoo', various mass-outings/persecutions of less-than-
sanctioned-attitudes and so on are at least equally to blame.

ie the culture wars are to blame, not any one side.

Perhaps the article was in fact more articulate, balanced and nuanced - as I
said, the subtitle was enough for me to parse this as just another article
inflaming the whole situation and to dismiss it, and I have not, and will not
read it.

------
asdf21
>More information has been flowing, circumventing traditional media, political
and cultural establishments. But the result hasn’t been more democracy,
stronger communities or a world that’s closer together. Countries with weaker
social institutions felt the effects of social media most violently and
immediately.

More information has made more people realize how corrupt and incestuous many
powerful institutions are, and they are rebelling against them.

Seems very democratic to me.

~~~
charlesism

        > and they are rebelling against them.
    

And also against foreigners, minorities, gays, women, liberals, fictional
entities.

    
    
        > Seems very democratic to me
    

It is very democratic. It's too early to say whether it's also good for
humanity.

